# Three Slingshot Designs I like...Finally!



## smitty

I've been finishing up three patterns today for me to make and shoot and I would like to know what you think about them. They are cut from 1/2" plywood because they are only patterns to use with other kinds of wood. I think I have finally got them right. I don't have any good wood or I would make some real slingshots to show instead.


----------



## Rayshot

They all look good to me and will be better when you make some with the wood you get.


----------



## Dayhiker

I like them all, Smitty. But on the poacher: Personally I would like a little more handle, because, assuming it's for hunting, some of us need to use a hammer grip for instinct shooting with heavy bands. Still like it though.


----------



## ZDP-189

I like the "Tournament". It reminds me of a PS-1.


----------



## Martin

I like all your designs, but the one that really stands out for me is the tournament.

Martin.


----------



## hawk2009

Definitely the one on the left the shape has alot of appeal.


----------



## smitty

Well, OK then... I appreciate the help to know what's going on with them. I'm hoping to be able to sell and trade a few to further my slingshot hobby. Now I just have to get me some wood to cut and carve up into slingshots.


----------



## Skit Slunga

smitty said:


> Well, OK then... I appreciate the help to know what's going on with them. I'm hoping to be able to sell and trade a few to further my slingshot hobby. Now I just have to get me some wood to cut and carve up into slingshots.


I can see the beauty in all 3, smitty. Actually the Tournament and Poacher seem to have the most merit(modifiable and user friendly) and visual appeal.


----------



## dgui

The one in the middle is superfine!


----------



## Gote Rider

All of them look good and should shoot great. If I had to pick one it would be the poacher. Thanks for showing.


----------



## smitty

I very much appreciate your comments, it helps a lot to get them right.


----------



## Flatband

Love em all Buddy! Now go get some wood and make some dust!!!!! Flatband


----------

